# Ford 3000 identification



## Bob Smith (Aug 28, 2017)

I have a Ford 3000 has a "B" as the last digit of the model number. All the references that I can find never mention a B as one of the possible codes, only A, C, E, F and K. I've double and triple checked to make sure I'm reading it right, even had others look at it to make sure I'm not crazy. It's clearly a "B". The full model number is C1012B. So the code break down says its a 3000, agricultural, diesel, Trans PTO, and ???. The transmission appears to be an 8 speed (4 speed with high and low selector). So the model should end in "C" it would seem. Maybe just a factory mistake? Anyone ever seen this? 

The production code is 0F20B, so it's a 1970. The serial number starts with C, so it should be US made.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2017)

A guy posted some time ago (2015) about a 1968 2000 also with transmission code B. LOL I wonder if the date of manufacture was a Monday morning or a Friday afternoon? In the 50's and 60's my Dad's ford car dealer would promise my dad his car would not be built on a Monday or a Friday!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2017)

BTW no one gave him any explanation either.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Bob Smith said:


> I have a Ford 3000 has a "B" as the last digit of the model number. All the references that I can find never mention a B as one of the possible codes, only A, C, E, F and K. I've double and triple checked to make sure I'm reading it right, even had others look at it to make sure I'm not crazy. It's clearly a "B". The full model number is C1012B. So the code break down says its a 3000, agricultural, diesel, Trans PTO, and ???. The transmission appears to be an 8 speed (4 speed with high and low selector). So the model should end in "C" it would seem. Maybe just a factory mistake? Anyone ever seen this?
> 
> The production code is 0F20B, so it's a 1970. The serial number starts with C, so it should be US made.


Are you sure it's a 6 speed?
I'm not certain but I think the twin stick 6 speeds has the letter B.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Bob,
The "B" designation is for a six speed transmission 6 fwd x 2 rev (3x1 + hi/lo).


----------



## Bob Smith (Aug 28, 2017)

Well, it may actually be a six speed. The shift decal is for an eight speed but someone could have replaced it (or the whole rear cowling) with the wrong one. That may explain why when I try to shift it into second gear, it seems to be in fourth. I thought there was something wrong with the tranny or the shifter or me. I'll have to check out the shift pattern more closely when I get the chance. Thanks Ultradog and sixbales for helping out a newbie. I guess I need to see about getting a new shift decal ha ha. By the way, Graysonr, June 20th, 1970 was a Saturday. I'm guessing they probably wanted to be somewhere else.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2017)

Yep! I learned something here too. I had no idea a 3 speed over/under was even available. Just a suggestion, seems you are just learning about your 3000. May I suggest you read the article on my profile and maybe skip some of the hard lessons I've had?


----------



## Bob Smith (Aug 28, 2017)

Graysonr said:


> Yep! I learned something here too. I had no idea a 3 speed over/under was even available. Just a suggestion, seems you are just learning about your 3000. May I suggest you read the article on my profile and maybe skip some of the hard lessons I've had?


I sure will. I'm a firm believer in learning from the mistakes of others because I hate making mistakes myself ha ha. Thanks.


----------



## Bob Smith (Aug 28, 2017)

Graysonr said:


> Yep! I learned something here too. I had no idea a 3 speed over/under was even available. Just a suggestion, seems you are just learning about your 3000. May I suggest you read the article on my profile and maybe skip some of the hard lessons I've had?


I read your article and think it's nothing but excellent advice. Hopefully it'll help many new tractor owner's out. Thanks again.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Bob, go to the George Bradish tractor parts website. See attached decal for Ford Shift Pattern decal, 6 speed, 2000, 3000, 2600, 1965-later.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

If you download "Ford-Tractor-Model-Information-Version3.pdf" from this site:
http://nouveauredneck.mywebcommunity.org/
you will get some great information.


In addition to Noveau *******'s listing there are:

P.T.O. types
7: Independent 650

Transmission types
D: 7-Speed
H: 9-Speed (Select-O-Speed)
L: 8-Speed 27 K.P.H.


----------



## Bob Smith (Aug 28, 2017)

BigT said:


> Bob, go to the George Bradish tractor parts website. See attached decal for Ford Shift Pattern decal, 6 speed, 2000, 3000, 2600, 1965-later.


Thanks.


----------



## Bob Smith (Aug 28, 2017)

Hacke said:


> If you download "Ford-Tractor-Model-Information-Version3.pdf" from this site:
> http://nouveauredneck.mywebcommunity.org/
> you will get some great information.
> 
> ...


Thanks. That's good information that I haven't seen elsewhere.


----------

